# OMG what do snail eggs look like?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got these little white balls on the stems of my swords. I see a few sitting on the drift wood too. Please tell me these aren't snail eggs. I did a google image search and most of the snail eggs I see are clustered together. These aren't. I tried getting a few off of one of the stems and you kinda have to use your nail to scrape them off. What are they? I have some olive snails but they aren't supposed to reproduce in fresh water... I do have some stray snails too... dear god...


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Lots of scattered sticky eggs sounds typical of corydoras eggs. Do you have any cories in the tank?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

No cories... why?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm guessing that 
corydoras eggs = eggs from cory catfish


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

No cories, so no cory eggs. Here's a really bad picture of what I have. These things are in a lot of places in my tank... stuck up under some drift wood, on the stems of most of my plants.... they don't move and they seem almost stuck on. You have to give them a little scrape to get them off.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you have any nerite snails in the tank? What kind of fish are in it?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I have a bunch of nerite olive snails. I was told they wouldn't reproduce in freshwater. Holy crap, is that what that is? Nerite snail eggs? Now I do add a little salt to my water because everyone claims it makes for healthier fish, but I never thought it was enough to make these suckers breed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will lay eggs but the eggs won't hatch. I get them all over my tanks from the nerites. they need at least a heavy brackish water to hatch in which aquarium salt isn't. You can either scrape them off or just leave them. They will eventually disappear.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Good call Susan!


----------

